# Accessories not invented yet that you want



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anybody have an accessory that they think would be perfect that hasn't been invented yet?  Inventing one that you want to tease?  I have some refinements; a pocket for spare SD cards in my cover, which I'll probably add to my Kindle cover cover.

I'm envisioning something like the music holder for the marching band piccolo player like in The Music Man, that would hold my Kindle for me while I walk with my arms full.  LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have some refinements; a pocket for spare SD cards in my cover, which I'll probably add to my Kindle cover cover.


A number of the after market covers, including the M-edge, have pockets for spare SD cards.

Ann


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

hmmm....    thinking....  thinking.....  thinking....    

nope.  can't think of anything.....


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Cover with a lightwedge like light built in (similar to to  Lighted Sony cover for the 505).  

They are supposedly working on it but its still in the design-discussion phase.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

A place for a note pad on the left for bible study notes and journaling... although I do believe M-edge has a new cover that has a built in light with note pad... I wouldn't need the light... just the note pad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> A place for a note pad on the left for bible study notes and journaling... although I do believe M-edge has a new cover that has a built in light with note pad... I wouldn't need the light... just the note pad.


Some of the covers I've seen have that, too. It's a matter, I guess, of finding just the right one.

Betsy


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd like a cover with a built-in light that isn't bulky. I think a zip-around cover that opens like a book and holds the Kindle with straps would be nice.

Maybe I need to get designing...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Boston said:


> Cover with a lightwedge like light built in (similar to to Lighted Sony cover for the 505).
> 
> They are supposedly working on it but its still in the design-discussion phase.


OK, you just solved my lack-of-backlight problem (I know I'm the only one who wished for backlighting, though not at the expense of the beautiful E-Ink). I have a lightwedge and didn't think about using it with Eleanor! I just tried it and it works great (I know, everyone with a lightwedge already knew this...so I'm a little slow, LOL!) This will be great for reading in bed and hotel rooms when my extremely light-sensitive husband is sleeping. The lip fits on the top edge, and I can position it so that I can reach the next page and prev page buttons on the left, which are the ones I use most. Hurrah!! Life's little pleasures.








Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I would like a cover that would also have a pocket for my iPhone since I seem to have the two devices with me constantly.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, you just solved my lack-of-backlight problem (I know I'm the only one who wished for backlighting, though not at the expense of the beautiful E-Ink). I have a lightwedge and didn't think about using it with Eleanor! I just tried it and it works great (I know, everyone with a lightwedge already knew this...so I'm a little slow, LOL!) This will be great for reading in bed and hotel rooms when my extremely light-sensitive husband is sleeping. The lip fits on the top edge, and I can position it so that I can reach the next page and prev page buttons on the left, which are the ones I use most. Hurrah!! Life's little pleasures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Holy smokes...I have both the HB and PB size lightwedges....who knew I'm guessing it's the HB size that fits the Kindle. *smacks forehead for not thinking of that...and I should have had a V8* 

Right now in terms of carrying my yet to be named Kindle...I use Le Sport Sac in the Deluxe Everyday Bag style. It's big enough to carry everything and the strap is long enough to wear it cross body if you need to free up your hands, plus it's so lightweight to start with...a definite bonus *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Chynared--you and me both shoulda stayed in a Holiday Inn, we'd be much smarter now (allusion to TV commercial series)! I'm using the paperback lightwedge. I like it because the home, Alt-Aa buttons are all accessible below the edge of the lightwedge. You can see it in the photo I posted.
> 
> Betsy


*LOL! I definitely have to try it tonight. Last night I tried out a light I had for the first time and I couldn't adjust it well enough that I didn't have a glare...in order not to have the glare, I couldn't read half the page *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I had the same problem with the Mighty Bright, even on the low light.  I like it but with the glare and the fact that it really won't work if my husband is in the same room (extreme light sensitivity), I think I'm going to use it as a computer light and grilling light.  The lightwedge works much better for me.  Let me know how you like it!  It was, literally, a lightbulb moment for me.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I had the same problem with the Mighty Bright, even on the low light. I like it but with the glare and the fact that it really won't work if my husband is in the same room (extreme light sensitivity), I think I'm going to use it as a computer light and grilling light. The lightwedge works much better for me. Let me know how you like it! It was, literally, a lightbulb moment for me.
> 
> Betsy


*I just tried it in the bathroom...not enough light for me though it's a fabulous idea Betsy!!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I just tried it in the bathroom...not enough light for me though it's a fabulous idea Betsy!!!*


Too bad, it was great for me, I used it last night in a completely dark house! You know it has two light settings, right?

Though I know I do better in dim light than some, I could always see faint quilting lines that none of my students could ever see.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Too bad, it was great for me, I used it last night in a completely dark house! You know it has two light settings, right?
> 
> Though I know I do better in dim light than some, I could always see faint quilting lines that none of my students could ever see.
> 
> Betsy


*LOL, I see better in dim light but I can't read in dim light...my daughter can ;-p Yes, the first click is the brightest and the next a step down in brightness. Great idea though!!!*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I like the Mighty Bright because of the bendy neck.  I can get it just right - no glare.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I like the Mighty Bright because of the bendy neck. I can get it just right - no glare.


I must be doing something wrong with mine. If I get it where the light is evenly distributed, there's a big glare...I'll play with it some more. I really like it as a light in general, very easy to use, good light, good clip, good bendy neck. But in the meantime, the Lightwedge works really well for me, hurray!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, SJC, I'll look around...I'm also very tempted by the purse Pidgeon92 mentioned. I think it's on sale half price at Levenger.... if I hadn't just ordered A LOT of fabric online today, I would have ordered it. I think I'll look around at Nine West purses...
> 
> Love this group!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, It IS on sale! Luckily it's just a bit too big for what I like to carry so I was able to talk myself out of it.

BTW, I use a lightwedge too. The only thing I don't like about it is trying to change the batteries. They're such a tight fight!

Heather


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Betsy, It IS on sale! Luckily it's just a bit too big for what I like to carry so I was able to talk myself out of it.
> 
> BTW, I use a lightwedge too. The only thing I don't like about it is trying to change the batteries. They're such a tight fight!
> 
> Heather


How do you like your lightwedge with the Kindle? I'm very happy,

I'm still dreaming about the purse/bag. Resistance may be futile.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How do you like your lightwedge with the Kindle? I'm very happy,
> 
> I'm still dreaming about the purse/bag. Resistance may be futile.
> 
> Betsy


I really like it. I actually have the full size one. I started off with the night vision one (it's a red light) but it hurt my eyes after awhile. My only problem is with changing the batteries. I often fall asleep while reading so I have to switch the batteries out constantly and it's such a tight fight. I tried the mighty bright but I just couldn't get rid of the glare.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I really like it. I actually have the full size one. I started off with the night vision one (it's a red light) but it hurt my eyes after awhile. My only problem is with changing the batteries. I often fall asleep while reading so I have to switch the batteries out constantly and it's such a tight fight. I tried the mighty bright but I just couldn't get rid of the glare.


You're able to reach the buttons with the fullsize one? I only have the paper back size one so I don't know. I haven't had to change the battery yet, I keep misplacing it for months at a time, in stacks of books, and then finding it again, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I have the full size lightwedge and it works great.  I don't remember having difficulty getting to the buttons. But then you can just set it on the Kindle and the hand holding on to the Kindle can be underneath the light.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Rivery said:


> I have the full size lightwedge and it works great. I don't remember having difficulty getting to the buttons. But then you can just set it on the Kindle and the hand holding on to the Kindle can be underneath the light.


Thanks for the info Rivery and welcome to the boards!


----------



## monsteralice (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd like a pattern for a Kindle Cover cover. I know I could work out my own, but hey, I'm lazy.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I wrote this on another board here but...Since a lot of people like Vera Bradley accessories I think they need to make kindle holders/covers in come of their most popular prints.  They make them for planners and cellphones.  I would definitely buy one to match my purse.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

IT'S ON SALE! and for Levenger.. 99.95 is a STEAL.. I have a few of their things..and GREAT quality!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Lizbeth can you post a link for this please? The Levenger for 99.95.

Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For Eleanor, I got the waterproof bag, just in case I'm on a cruise and the ship sinks, Eleanor will be OK. I may get Eleanor her own life preserver, too.


It is lines like this that make me wish I was more talented with Photoshop! LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It is lines like this that make me wish I was more talented with Photoshop! LOL.
> 
> L


I can do photoshop, have to stop hanging around here to do it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It is lines like this that make me wish I was more talented with Photoshop! LOL.
> 
> L












Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been out in the garage field stripping the Kindle in order to add a new componet: smell-o-vision! Unfortunately, I have run into some difficulties in that it is just not possible to squeeze all of the necessary parts into such a tiny space.

Anyone see any problems with this schematic?  - Teninx, put your tinfoil thinking cap on:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm.  Some of the stuff I read, I'm not sure I want smell-o-vision.  

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmmm. Some of the stuff I read, I'm not sure I want smell-o-vision.
> 
> Betsy


me either...


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks to this timely tip, I just got the coveted Majorica Laptop bag in Black for a whole $62.00 including tax and shipping from the ebay store!  Y'all got me hooked on the bag, the outlet store let me afford this gem.  They still have a few for those of you that don't mind a black bag instead of the spiffy red but the "sale" price of $53.97 ends in one day.  That's 75% off and ebay gave me a coupon code to use with the purchase, saving another 10%.  You people really are a bad influence    My SO is already groaning but who can resist a deal like that?!?

Katiekat


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anybody have an accessory that they think would be perfect that hasn't been invented yet?


A real live Kindle Certified USB charger. I've seen those that are supposed to work, and even instructions for (gulp) making your own, but nothing that is "Certified Kindle Kompatible" and guaranteed not to fry the circuits (or battery).

Jim


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good suggestion!  Although I don't miss having one, I know a lot of people who want this!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> A real live Kindle Certified USB charger. I've seen those that are supposed to work, and even instructions for (gulp) making your own, but nothing that is "Certified Kindle Kompatible" and guaranteed not to fry the circuits (or battery).
> 
> Jim


I have the eforcity cable (the one designed for the Palm/Zire 31) and it works just fine. You are right, it is not certified as Kindle compatible so if that is a deterrent, don't get it. But I've had mine for a few months and no problems at all.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the key is to look at the existing charger and note the amp and voltage numbers.  If you can find a charger with the proper tip that charges at that amperage and voltage you're probably going to be fine.  As long as you don't go over those numbers you'll be safe -- no fried circuitry, lower numbers may work but but won't work as well.

Ann

(Edited spelling error . . .thanks Leslie)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You mean "note" the amp and voltage numbers, right?

I heard about this cable on the amazon board via the mobileread forum. Lots of people were saying it worked just fine and so I ordered one and it has come in very handy on a few occasions. I still use the regular charger most of the time but I like having an option for charging, too.

L


----------

